# Electric fence chargers



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My electric fence charger quit on me, it is 3yrs old and is under a warranty but I half to send it off for repair..

I want a good reliable charger, high joules, etc..

Have used Zereba but haven't had long term success from them..

What have Y'all found to be a good long lasting high joule charger.. Don't want a "weed clipper" as I don't want to chance a fire...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Speedrite 6000i all the way. These also have the remote to shut the fence off any where along the line. Handy as a pocket on a shirt. It'll set ya back about $650 though.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Depends on what you're fencing in. From my research, horses take 7K volts or less; cattle need 9K or more.

I use Parmak solar for my pastures.

Ralph


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Both horses & cattle....

I won't say cost doesn't matter but long lasting and a good warranty plus high joule matters more, I'm tired of buying a charger every couple of years...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/16900-boys-are-gonna-get-a-surprise/


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.kencove.com/fence/detail.php?code=EK13

Good luck with this. No issue dealing with warranty from a lightning strike.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

SCtrailrider said:


> Both horses & cattle....
> 
> I won't say cost doesn't matter but long lasting and a good warranty plus high joule matters more, I'm tired of buying a charger every couple of years...


On 9K volts chargers, horses will bolt forward and bust through the fence, whereas cattle will move back. Whereas on under 7K chargers, horses will bounce back whereas cattle will push through.

Experience speaking....

Ralph


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

The horses don't test the fence anymore, the calf's do but they will learn, the deer give the fence hell, can't keep them off no matter what I try... and second to them are the limbs that fall on the fence..lol I will find something this week and send the broke one back and use it for a spare..

Looked at the Speedrite ones, the 110v ones sure do have a lot of joule's and I don't need one with multi ways to power it...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

No trouble with deer or cattle on my 4 strand electric fence (2nd from top is ground). 3500 Volts sing through the line constantly but will run up to 9500 volts if something is grounding too long. It is a weed wiper  It's not about moose proofing your fence, it's about letting them know it's there and that it 'bites'. I've left it off and cows don't even push it because they are trained it bites. I have used an area and grass was grounding it out but still drew 1500 volts and they stayed in.

I use an old charger and couldn't even tell you the brand without looking at it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Space posts out further and use tension springs, reduces deer and tree damage. Deer are almost as plentiful as squirrels and flies for me. I also contend with trees.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I ordered this one....

http://www.kencove.com/fence/Mains+Energizers_detail_EK13R.php


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Kencove is good people. Had 3 go back under warranty for lightning strikes. Quick turn around, and the remote is awesome.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Valley Vet supply has some decent buys on chargers , dont forget to hook a solar panel up to your 12 volt chargers and never change a battery .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about shopping for a solar fence charger for a 15-acre past year. Anybody on here actually use solar fence Chargers I'm looking for some advice


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

endrow said:


> I'm thinking about shopping for a solar fence charger for a 15-acre past year. Anybody on here actually use solar fence Chargers I'm looking for some advice


*I use the Patriot Solar fence chargers. Never have had any issues with them. My cows don't like them. That's one of the reasons I like them.*

http://www.patriotchargers.com/SOLARENERGIZERS.htm


----------

